# Marine Gone but not forgotten



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

Patrick M. Conneely 
August 10, 2005 





Conneely, Patrick M. of Newport, NC formerly of Hull, died tragically in a motorcycle accident on August 10, 2005. 


The Beloved Husband of Shelly (Somontes) Conneely of Newport,NC. Devoted Father of Patrick T. Conneely of Newport, NC. Loving Son of Ellie Shaffer and her husband Jim of Hull and son of Patrick Conneely of Ireland. Brother of Kathleen Conneely and her fiance Marty McLaughlin of Weymouth, Eileen, Maureen , Kevin Conneely and Sean and his wife Kristin Conneely all of Hull. Son in Law of Astrid Somontes of Quincy. Cherished Uncle of Brenna Conneely and Sean Martin McLaughlin. Patrick is also survived by many Aunts, Uncles , Cousins and friends. 


Relatives and friends are respectfully invited to attend the funeral from the Pyne Keohane Funeral Home, 21 Emerald St. (off Central St.), HINGHAM Monday at 9 AM. 


Funeral Mass in Saint Ann's Church, Hull at 10 AM. 


Visiting hours Sunday 4-8 PM. 


Burial will be private. 


Patrick was born in Boston and educated in the Hull School systems, he graduated from Hull High School class of 1988 and enlisted into the Military - after Boot camp he served in the United States Marine Corps for 12 years. He married and moved to North Carolina where he worked as a water/sewer line maintenance mechanic with the Town of Morehead City, NC. 


In lieu of flowers, donations in memory of Patrick may be made to the Patrick Thomas Conneely Scholarship Fund, c/o Hingham Institute for Savings


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

Words that I never wanted to say 
I just found out today that my friend Pat was killed in a motorcycle accident yesterday or the day before… what with time zones and international datelines, I don’t know exactly when it happened.
He would sometimes leave posts in the comments under the name “Dumass,” a screen name he used when we’d get together to play videogames. Usually his comments would be something insulting or vile… and I’d shoot barbs right back at him… because that’s how we were.
His wife and mine were co-workers and are friends. That’s how we met. He was a former Marine… into firearms, and videogames, and strong drinking… the stuff that Marines are into. We hit it off immediately. Even our dogs became best buds, and if I had a son, I’m sure his best friend would have been Pat’s son. My wife and I stayed at his house for awhile before we left North Carolina, after our own lease across town had run out. When we left, how was I to know that would be the last time I’d see him? That was just over a year ago.
We’d still talk to each other, but usually it was through those cheap shots we’d take at each other in my comments section. Our wives would have hours long conversations with each other on a regular basis, but usually we’d exchange our hellos through them… neither one of us was very big on phone conversations I guess… that’s just not what guys do...or something like that.
The last time we “talked” to each other was just over a month ago. He put a smartass comment across my bow, and I returned the shot… typical banter from the two of us… and now he’s gone.


Bullshit.

I call bullshit.

He was a good dad, a good man, and a good friend, and now he’s gone and it’s not fucking fair. I just don’t know what else to say.

My wife emailed me with the news, which I ended up getting at a computer in my workspace aboard the ship… basically a public place. I wanted to cry, but I held it together for a while… and then I found someplace private and sat down and bawled for about five minutes. And then I thought, “What would Pat say?”

”Get up you ****! What are you trying to do, embarrass me?”

And I took a few deep breaths and smiled a little, because that IS something he’d say. But that was a few hours ago, and I’m still tearing up now as I write this.

He left behind a wonderful wife and a great kid… and quite a few dear friends who are going to miss him one hell of a lot.

In my next liberty port, you can bet that I’ll be good and sloshed after having raised more than a few to my friend. And contraband or not, I found some bourbon aboard this bucket and did a shot for my friend, because he damn well deserved one.

I’ve told no one here about what happened… I feel that any “I’m sorry’s” would ring hollow… they didn’t know the man, what have they got to be sorry about? I wouldn’t write about any of this, except for the fact that he’s one of the few people who actually know who I am, that I write this thing, and that supported it from the beginning. I’d go so far as to say that he’s one of the reasons I kept doing it… I wanted to see what I could say that would draw a reaction.

I don’t need any sympathy from anyone out there. Nothing’s wrong with me. I just wanted to vent some, and let everyone know what events have transpired… what will be coloring my view of the world for awhile.

Goodbye Pat. I hope to see you again. You are one of the best friends a guy could have.

-----
This post was written three days ago, but I have been unable to put it up till now due to server problems. In that time I have learned that Pat was an organ donor and that he has the opportunity to help as many as 75 people with the tissues and marrow that were available. This is some small comfort to me, but of a much larger comfort is that Pat will have a military burial. I was concerned that this would not be the case... I don't know why, but I was. I know that he would have enjoyed the idea of being laid to rest by Marines, because that's what he was in his heart even though he hadn't worn the uniform in years. Once, always, and forever. It's good to know that someone back home is taking care of my friend, even though they didn't know him, while I'm so far away. 

Posted by: Mike the Marine / 02:41


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

Patrick Conneely is my brother - He is the oldest of six children , raised by 
his mother who embodies the esssence of pure unselfish love. Our Family is a 
circle of envied love -dedication - loyalty and a source of what Family is meant 
to be. Patrick was ripped from our lives today, and his death has affected 
hundreds of people. His son and wife - I just can't imagine how they will go on 
- but they will - for themselves for Pat. My Brother was a walking monument of 
what is right about the human spirit- and tragedy crashed into him today. I do 
not know what we will do without him. As I am recovering from A Bone Marrow 
Transplant do to AML - Leukemia. I have lost my Aunt and my Grandmother and 
now my Big Brother all within three years - I don't know how are hearts will 
beat - how are feet will carry us - how our souls will ever -ever be whole 
again. Our Circle has been broken. I, We needed him beyond what is fair to ask 
of Patrick - he knew and accepted with honor the burden of how much we depended 
on his strength and love. We lost our Hero today - His son lost his father - and 
the world will be effected enormously without him in it. May God Bless Us 
Without Him.
His Forever Grateful Little Sister Maureen


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

In honor of your TRUE FRIEND Pat and dedicated to ALL Marines who've gone HOME - to the tune of 'Amazing Grace' - I can send you a copy - 9PB

My friend you've left us much too soon
My friend you've gone so quick
Marine once, always and forever
Now on God's quarterdeck

On the other side of forever
We'll hoist a drink or two 
And reminisce of old good times
We shared friend, me and you

Gathered round God's Tavern table
With Our Father's House in view
God, Family, Corps and America
We'll toast them, me and you

Standing straight with shoulders back
And wearing The Dress Blue
Marines saluting to each other
Friends forever, me and you

Until that time, I'll miss you friend
And remember times we shared
Now you're on guard on golden streets
By His Grace we'll meet up there

GOD BLESS PAT AND ALL MARINES EVERYWHERE


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

Motorcycle rider killed in collision 
August 11,2005 
JANNETTE PIPPIN 
DAILY NEWS STAFF
A motorcycle driver was killed Wednesday morning in Carteret County in an 
accident on N.C. 24 that also resulted in a charge against the teen driver who 
pulled into the path of the victim.

Patrick Conneely, 36, of Newport, was riding a 2004 Suzuki motorcycle east on 
N.C. 24 in the Broad Creek area when a car traveling in the opposite direction 
attempted a left turn in front of him, said N.C. Highway PatrolTrooper Bob 
Klingele.

"The car pulled right into the path of the motorcycle," Klingele said.

Conneely, a water/sewer line maintenance mechanic with the town of Morehead 
City, was on his way to work when he was killed.

The driver of the 1990 Chevrolet Cavalier, 17-year-old Catherine Rhein of 
Newport, was charged with misdemeanor death by vehicle for failing to properly 
yield to traffic, Klingele said.

The accident occurred about 7 a.m. in front of Croatan High School, where Rhein 
was headed for a school function.

There is a traffic light at the entrance to the high school, and the light was 
green for both drivers, but Rhein did not yield to Conneely, who had the right 
of way, Klingele said.

"She was waiting to turn and had a green light, but failed to yield," he said.

Rhein, who sustained minor injuries, told Highway Patrol that she did not see 
Conneely.

When Rhein pulled out to cross the eastbound lanes of N.C. 24, the motorcycle 
driver was already at the intersection and had no time to react, the Highway 
Patrol reported.

"He didn't have a chance to hit the brakes or decrease speed. He was just about 
in the intersection when it happened," Klingele said.

Klingele said the motorcycle was stopped by the right front tire of the car, and 
Conneely , who was wearing a helmet, was thrown into the windshield.

Conneely had worked to the town of Morehead City for nearly six years. Prior to 
joining the town staff, he served in the Marine Corps for 11 years, town 
officials said.

Contact staff writer Jannette Pippin at [email protected] or at (252) 
808-2275.


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

Biker killed in accident-- teen charged

Associated Press
Thursday, August 11, 2005




MOREHEAD CITY, N.C. - A former Marine is dead after a car drove into the path of 
the motorcycle he was driving, and a 17-year-old is charged in the accident.

The state Highway Patrol says 36-year-old Patrick Conneely of Newport was riding 
his motorcycle east on N-C 24 in the Broad Creek area of Carteret County 
yesterday morning when a car traveling in the opposite direction attempted a 
left turn in front of him.

Conneely, a water/sewer line maintenance mechanic with the town of Morehead City 
for six years, was in the Marine Corps for eleven years. He was on his way to 
work when he was killed.

Catherine Rhein of Newport is charged with misdemeanor death by vehicle for 
failing to properly yield to traffic. Authorities say she was heading to a 
school function at Croatan High School when the accident occurred.

The patrol says Rhein told investigators that she didn't see Conneely


----------

